# Brand New



## jrgurkins (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello all I am brand new here and soon to be starting on a 4X8 layout in HO scale in spare room. I figure I can cut my teeth so to speak on this before I move everything into the garage where I will have about 420 square foot of space to dream and build on. Not that I will even begin to fill that space but its mine all mine lol.
I have always wanted a train set when I was a kid and since at 51 I am reliving my childhood through my 3 year old grand daughter I felt it was time to start on my dream. Today I receive from Amazon a Bachmann Commander DCC. I am so excited about this new hobby.
I will come here for a lot of advise as I don't live close to any model railroad clubs to learn from. please be patient with me as I don't know all the terms and...what am I saying I don't know anything except I want to model in HO scale.
What does everyone recommend for the layout based on a 4x8 sheet of plywood, MDF...etc?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

jrgurkins said:


> Hello all I am brand new here and soon to be starting on a 4X8 layout in HO scale in spare room. I figure I can cut my teeth so to speak on this before I move everything into the garage where I will have about 420 square foot of space to dream and build on. Not that I will even begin to fill that space but its mine all mine lol.
> I have always wanted a train set when I was a kid and since at 51 I am reliving my childhood through my 3 year old grand daughter I felt it was time to start on my dream. Today I receive from Amazon a Bachmann Commander DCC. I am so excited about this new hobby.
> I will come here for a lot of advise as I don't live close to any model railroad clubs to learn from. please be patient with me as I don't know all the terms and...what am I saying I don't know anything except I want to model in HO scale.


Hello and Welcome!

Don't worry -- we were all beginners once. The hobby as changed a lot in the past 25 years; products and materials are getting better all the time. I applaud your decision to make a small "test" layout first, as you will definitely learn by doing. Spend some free time reading here, and in any periodical literature you can get your hands on. It will answer a lot of your questions.

My second piece of advice is to remember that there are a lot of alternatives in this hobby, but very few rights and wrongs or better or bests. Do what makes sense to you, because a process or product that works very well for me may frustrate the heck out of you..

Remember, at the end of the day, your layout must be one that you (and your granddaughter) enjoy, and it has to be FUN (it's a hobby).

Good luck. We're here if you need us!


----------



## jrgurkins (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you CTvalleyRR.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually, you don't have to start out with a 4x8 sheet of plywood. Have you considered an around the wall layout. Gives you a lot longer running area and its all easy to reach. Other benefits are: no sagging plywood, no bumping the layout and knocking everything over or off the rails, easy to wire stuff and did I mention a lot longer rail run?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Another option to consider at the beginning: 4 X 4 modules. You can use
'em together in your 'temporary' location then move them to the garage
when that time comes. You can then build additional modules so the
layout can grow. Use 1 X 3 or 1 X 4 lumber to make the modules. Screws
to hold them together and bolts to attach the modules to each other. Levelers
on the leg bottoms will be a help to even things out. Code the legs and where
they attach for easy reassembly when you move them.

I assume you got sectional track of some sort with your Bachmann set. Good
for starters but you most likely will want to move to flex track when you
design your larger layout. It's easier to make those special curves with it
rather than be locked into whatever radius the sectional track curves might
be.

Don


----------



## jrgurkins (Aug 31, 2014)

All great advice I didn't think of. Thank you.


----------



## model-a (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome dude glad you found us.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've learned a ton here, you will too. Many helpful people. Welcome. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

A lot of guys start out building a platform out of 2 x 4's and a 3/4" plywood tabletop that could hold up a small tractor. Not necessary. A simple ladder frame of 1 x 3's or 1 x 4's on end, spaced on roughly 16 to 24 inch centers and topped with 3/8" plywood is more than strong enough for you to stand and walk around on- and you won't be doing that. Build light and smart; You don't need 4 x 4's for legs. 1 x 4's diagonally braced are strong enough. Elmer's yellow glue and 1" and 1-1/4" drywall screws are your best friends (1" for the top, 1-1/4" for just about everything else). You might want to predrill some holes through the cross-members of the ladder frame to make wiring easier later before attaching the top piece (or pieces- no law says you have to use the whole 4' x 8' sheet in one shot; just support the edges of the pieces you use.) Plan ahead; make sure you have access to the tracks. If you build a 6 or 8' tunnel through a mountain in a corner or against a wall, how do you reach the track to clean it? Rerail cars? Obviously you need access from underneath, so a solid top is out of the question. Just a thought or two. Just because plywood comes in 4 x 8' sheets doesn't mean you have to use it that way.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you want advice for what your track plan could look like, there are books and books full of them (not to mention ones on the Internet). Pick up a couple and browse. Also, check out the catalog (the Sourcebook) published by William K Walthers Co. They are the largest distributor of model railroad stuff in North America. While they don't carry everything, it will give you a good idea of what is available.


----------

